# Couple re-enacts historic Times Square kiss to celebrate VJ Day



## Meanderer (Aug 17, 2014)

VIDEO  :Veteran kisses wife at six-foot statue of the 'Times Square Kiss' and discuss lessons learned from WWII. Sasha Salama reports.

http://www.reuters.com/video/2014/08/14/couple-re-enacts-historic-times-square-k?videoId=340494605&videoChannel=4


----------

